# Pitting Inside Shotgun Barrel



## squirrelstalker5 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there any way to remove light pitting from the inside of a shotgun barrel?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 2, 2010)

It can be honed out, depending on what gun it is.   Most Italian guns and some Japanese guns have chromed lined barrels, and these can't be easily honed.  On the other hand they aren't likely to be pitted either.

Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## squirrelstalker5 (Feb 2, 2010)

The gun is a Winchester model 1897 16 ga. pump.  I was just trying to prevent it from rusting through.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a parker side by side that has some pitting in it that I would love to get taken out.  Never knew what to do about it, thanks.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 2, 2010)

squirrelstalker5 said:


> The gun is a Winchester model 1897 16 ga. pump.  I was just trying to prevent it from rusting through.



If you clean it thoroughly and get the rust out, which you can do with some steel wool on a bronze brush, and keep it oiled, it won't rust through.  Some people use a piece of a bronze pot scrubber because it's supposedly a little easier on the steel in the old barrels.

Probably a majority of the shotguns before 1930 have some pitting in them.


----------

